# Why do my jars of pickles



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

and other solid foods keep bubbling like crazy once I get the pressure canner open? Am I doing something wrong? I let the pressure drop all the way down naturally before removing the lid but they bubble like crazy and it looks like some of the liquid has bubbled out of the jars


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have never pressure canned pickles.
after the pressure drops, I wait another ten minutes and it helps the siphoning


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

because its boiling HOT.


never heard of anyone doing pcikles in a pressure cooker before.you shoudl do them in a water bath.it will be faster for sure.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

the same thing has happened with other things like beans and salsa.

Now there is an air space of about 1 inch in the jars and some of the pickles are uncovered? Are they a lost cause?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wehn you fill a jar you leave a headspace.you dont fill it to top with liquids.you really need to read a canning book and look at some youtube videos of people canning.


heres a website for canning from university of ga.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a picture of a jar of pcikles i recently done.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres another...most time it says leave a half inch headspace.this does 2 things.keeps liquid from boiling out between metal lid and lip of jar.if it does this could keep lid form sealing becasue it is dirt.rember how you wipe rim of glass before putting lid on? also the gap gives the space required to pull the vacum it needs to create a seal as it cools after being removed form canner.hope this helps.

you can see waterline and seeds floating in this picture.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My beans were doing this too. I had to leave them in the canner for longer than the recommended 10 minute cool down.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

as soon as the lid can come off my canner i set jars on table.(on a thick towel) to cool down they are still boiling inside jars most times. a jar lifter is a must.

heres a sight for yall

http://www.pickyourown.org/index.htm

doing pickles

http://www.pickyourown.org/breadandbutterpickles.htm


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

What did pressure canned pickles taste like? I have over processed BWB pickles and they were chickenfeed.

Lots of times food continues to bubble/boil after proper processing and lid removal time. Just be careful not to get burned. Elkhound is 100% right, jar lifter a MUST HAVE.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a person on youtube i trust in their instructions.she is jsut starting a home canning series because so many people have asked her to.

http://www.youtube.com/user/atticus9799

she jsut made a pickle video recently

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skn2PZdHEM4[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

kenworth said:


> What did pressure canned pickles taste like? I have over processed BWB pickles and they were chickenfeed.
> 
> Lots of times food continues to bubble/boil after proper processing and lid removal time. Just be careful not to get burned. Elkhound is 100% right, jar lifter a MUST HAVE.


i am with ya ken on pressureing pickles.i bet they were mush.i only WB mine 5 mintues.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Edit-oops kitty post!


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

elkhound said:


> heres a picture of a jar of pcikles i recently done.


that is just about the same amount of air space and floating pickles I have-

so that is a successful canning?

I do leave a headspace as suggested by my ball blue book of canning


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Elk Hound,

Can you please share the recipe for this pickle as it look very very nice indeed, my mouth is watering just looking at it. Thank you MM




elkhound said:


> heres a picture of a jar of pcikles i recently done.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

~~BUMP~~

Recipe?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ok yall here iit is.its from a buddys who said it caem from a old canning book.they called it mustard pickles.i looked on line at other recipes called mustard pickles but they all called for a bit of flour in recipe.i dont liek the sound of that so i stuck with this old recipe .

mustard pickles

5cups vinegar
1cup honey or sugar
3tbsp celery seed
4tbsp mustard seed
half a tsp of tummeric
4# cucumbers
1cup onion
2 and half cup celery 
2cups carrots

on mine i jsut followed the brine recipe.i had zuc's ready so i used them instead of cucumbers and i used more celery that it called for.i also added a few jalapenos since they were on counter while i was chopping...:grin:


i am not a fan of eating celery.but after tatseing it pcikled last year i wanted a few jars with plenty of celery in it.now i know evryone was fsihing the celery out of the jar first when they opened a batch.one bit of it and i was fsihing it out too....lol

have i confused yall now...roflmao..:grin::bash:

good luck and use recipe at ya' own risk ....:runforhills:


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

elkhound said:


>


I have to ask for the recipe in this picture. Is that eggs i see on the bottom?


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Above the boiled eggs looks like a summer sausage or kielbasa, that is probably why he pressure canned.

Looks delicious, wonder how that works, anybody every can boiled eggs?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think they are brined also? Did you have to can or do you water bath???


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

don't can pickles just keep them fresh otherwise they are soft


----------

